# Seeds die, right?



## Yubukai (Aug 2, 2017)

I spread a lot of lawn seed too late in the season for them to germinate. Will this seed all die during the winter? I live in Oxford, UK and it has already frozen more than once.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

So nothing germinated? Generally speaking, if it dries out it dies out. If anything did germinate those young seedlings would surely be susceptible to frost.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

With an average winter temperature of 39-43f for winter I'd imagine they won't survive. Do you know what type of seed you applied?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Well, considering that we put down preM for seasonal weeds, and try to battle Poa Annua during the year, I'm thinking that the seeds don't actually die, but the seedlings will. I've got 9# of seed left from when I had to reorder to cover areas that washed out during my renovation. I have other areas that I'm going to try to regrow next spring.


----------

